# Had some fun with a new design



## SteveJ (Oct 22, 2019)

Seems like most of the pens I turn are just variations of ones others have shown.  Tried this design which I actually haven't seen anyone else do.  Woods used are ash, walnut, mahogany and yellow/black spectra-ply.









This is a picture of the construction of the segmented layer:


----------



## hbillings (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 22, 2019)

Pretty cool Steve! Nice job!


----------



## dogrunner (Oct 22, 2019)

I really like that


----------



## Dieseldoc (Oct 22, 2019)

Steve: great work and sure feel good when all it goes together,  super nice design.


----------



## 1shootist (Oct 22, 2019)

*that looks great..and a lot of work !!!*


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neat


----------



## DrD (Oct 22, 2019)

Really nice


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks good. The sky is the limit with designs like this. Use your imagination and it will take you to new heights. keep up the good work.


----------



## Bryguy (Oct 23, 2019)

Excellent segmenting. Something for me to aspire to.


----------



## alanemorrison (Oct 23, 2019)

Well thought out design, Steve, and well executed.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 23, 2019)

Great work.


----------



## Humongous (Oct 23, 2019)

Great design Steve,  I really like the way this turned out.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 23, 2019)

I really like it!


----------



## magpens (Oct 23, 2019)

What can I say ....... VERY NICE !!

You had a very clear vision of what you wanted when you put that one together !!! . Congratulations !!!


----------



## Angela S (Oct 23, 2019)

Very Nice


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 23, 2019)

Really nice looking design!


----------



## KenB259 (Oct 23, 2019)

Awesome. How do you manage to accurately cut a squared up pen blank from the glue up?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 23, 2019)

KenB259 said:


> Awesome. How do you manage to accurately cut a squared up pen blank from the glue up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Sometimes it seems like just luck.  I've had some come out crooked.  This one is actually slightly of center.  The sides you can't see are walnut and one side is wider than the other.  It doesn't look as bad to me as the couple of yellow segments that are mismatched!  I will slightly change my method of doing this assuming I do another one to fix that issue.

So to keep things square I keep trimming the blank as i glue it up. Making sure to have each addition the same size.  I then also trim it to make sure the blank is as square as possible.  

I have a Byrne's table saw which allows me to make very precise cuts which i wouldn't attempt on a regular saw.  (I think you could do them on a well tuned bandsaw.). I also run the pieces through a sander when sizing (also made by Byrnes).


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 25, 2019)

Gorgeous; fine workmanship.


----------



## mark james (Oct 25, 2019)

I missed this while my computer was in the shop.

Great design Steve.  I always did like the Classical Music examples of Variations on a Theme!  You are doing great in expanding your design repertoire.


----------

